# Car-mounted strongbox?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Does anyone know of a small car-mounted strongbox I could get to secure my gun when going into places where concealed carry isnt an option? I dont like the idea of leaving it in the console or the glove compartment for some punk to smash-n-grab! Looking for something about the size of a shoe-box that could be bolted to the floor.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php

This is what I use. I have one for each vehicle, large size, keyed alike.

I wrapped the cable around the seat mount and slid it under the seat to keep it out of sight.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php
> 
> This is what I use. I have one for each vehicle, large size, keyed alike.
> 
> I wrapped the cable around the seat mount and slid it under the seat to keep it out of sight.


That's what I have as well.

Also has come in handy when we have visited friends or relatives who are out of state (that have reciprocity with NC). Since the box isn't permanently mounted, I have a little safe that I can stuff in my luggage that keeps the firearm secure when I'm not carrying it.


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

I am paranoid that I will lose the key, so I use a GunVault in my car. Don't have the ability throw it in a briefcase, but I like the fact I can key in the combination and not worry about keys.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Bruce! That's almost exactly what I am looking for! I did a Google search before posting and didnt find anything, but maybe I was using the wrong search terms.

_The power of Community!_


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

I know this thread is getting old, but I wanted to chime in with an inexpensive option.

I went to Wal-Mart and purchased a $10 Brinks fire rated security box. Roughly 8"x11" I'd guess. A little foam to line the box. I screwed it down to the floor board of the truck on top of the transmission tunnel. Maybe not as secure as something pricier, but gives me peace of mind when I secure my gun and wallet while at the beach or elsewhere. If someone has brought tools to bust the box loose or to disable the lock, they would have just as likely brought cable cutters or a pry bar to take a pricer safe.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have that same box I think. But it's not mobile ..heh..

I use it to secure something in another part of the house. Nice little boxes :smt023


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think I am going to go with this one:
At Costco


----------

